# Help getting started in recording



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Ok don't make fun of me because I don't know. I'm thinking of home recording some of my bad songs I wrote and was wondering what I need for recording?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

When I record, I use Quartz Studio Free:
http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/
(go to downloads, free membership required)

It's a nice little 4 track stereo mixer/recorder with chorus and reverb.

Cheers!


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

What do I use to go from my guitar to my computer?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi
theres a load of options, a lot depends on your needs, what equipment you already have, how much you can spend, and how much time you have to invest. you can get a free multitrack recording app, and something like a stealthplug or a lightsnake- or plug a dynamic mic into your mic input of your soundcard and mic your amp-
i would first read through this thread a bit, 
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=8894
then give us a bit of info and your thoughts here, lots of guys here to help


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

If you want to start recording on your computer you will need an interface...also some people plug directly into sound card on their computer.

When looking around for an interface make sure you read the system requirements for the product as it may not work on the computer you have.

Some interfaces to buy are m audio fast track,toneport,firewire and the list goes on...i use m audio fast track which costs around $100.

I also heard you can plug guitar into computer however you will need an adapter...not sure what the sound quality will be like or what type of latency there will be however thats how some people do it.

To plug into sound card you will need one of these adapters that costs around $6
You need to buy a...
6.35MM (1/4") MONO JACK TO 3.5MM (1/8") MONO PHONE PLUG

Image of the type of adapter you need.










Here is a free recording program you can download for free...its called audacity.

Audacity free download is here
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

I use mixcraft 3 to record with so if you out grow the free program like I did I would recommend buying mixcraft 3 for under $50...also you can try before you buy for free...no cost to you...7 day free trial...I would buy mixcraft 3 because it has its own mp3 converter which you need to share music files on the net...mixcraft doesnt support midi yet.

Mixcraft also has real live drum loops that you can change the tempo of.
http://www.acoustica.com/mixcraft/


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I'll do some reading and ask some more questions.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

You can also consider the Boss BR series. 

I just got a Boss BR-600, and I love it. You just have to hook it up to a computer to convert the wav files to mp3s, or to burn a cd.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I actually bought a korg D4 digital recorder before I bought a computer recording software...I like the korg unit and I still use it however even when i do use the Korg and then hook up to the puter through usb i always end up importing it into my computer multitrack software program...after that i can slice and dice it if I have to or take that one riff that sounded good and copy and paste it anywhere i want in the song...also there are other cool aspects of computer multitracking that are more to my liking...VST plugins are kind cool to mess around with and there are lots of free ones out there...you can double or triple up tracks with a click...fade in and fade out is a cool feature.


Not sure you can do all that on a normal recorder like my Korg (maybe you can or maybe you cant) however its just one click away on the computer...I think computer recording is the way to go personally and depending on what you buy it can also be cheaper sometimes.

Having said that I have heard good things about boss digital recorders.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i agree paul- i have an apex condensor that is really decent, was only a couple hundred bucks- good value

and in a good room, a skilled musician or group can record on anything with any equipment to awesome results. 
and then theres production involved in a commercial release that involves more than most folks are equipped for


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I'm not into spending big $$$ maybe $300-400. It's more for me having some fun. Are the Boss unit worth it.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I saw today a Boss BR-600 at a local store for a good price. Are these any good?


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Ophidian said:


> I saw today a Boss BR-600 at a local store for a good price. Are these any good?


I've heard some pretty good recording done with the Boss units - although I don't know this particular unit. Probably great for learning with. However, you'd probably quickly outgrow it if you want to do more layering, add software instruments, loops, etc.

For the money, you might consider an interface such as the fasttrack, etc. I have the presonus inspire which came with cubase. If you add a mic like the Audio Technica 2020 (about $100) and an external drive (another $100) to record on (better than going to your system drive.)


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> I saw today a Boss BR-600 at a local store for a good price. Are these any good?


You can buy a BR-600 for $300, then export the tracks to your computer to mix etc..


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I just picked up a Boss gt-6 that has a digital out straight to my computer exept I don't have any music programs to run it on. I have vista..... is there any compatable (free and basic) programs that I could use?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Audacity is free and seems to be well thought of:

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

I use Reaper, which used to be free, but I think you now have to pay for it:

http://www.cockos.com/reaper/


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Audacity is free and seems to be well thought of:
> 
> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
> 
> ...


... wow... 2 minutes I was up and recording.. thanks


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> What do I use to go from my guitar to my computer?




...unless you plan to dedicate your computer to music recording ONLY, i think you are better off with a standalone "portastudio".

there are some simply astounding deals to be had on the used market.

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...unless you plan to dedicate your computer to music recording ONLY, i think you are better off with a standalone "portastudio".
> 
> there are some simply astounding deals to be had on the used market.
> 
> -dh


When comparing the cost of upgrading my computer (new sound card, software, speakers ect) I realised a stand alone unit was best. Santa brought me a Boss BR-600. While I'm not savvy enough to review it, I would recommend it for ease of use. Within minutes you can record yourself and import was simple with a USB chord. I'm going to have lots of fun with this thing!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> When comparing the cost of upgrading my computer (new sound card, software, speakers ect) I realised a stand alone unit was best. Santa brought me a Boss BR-600. While I'm not savvy enough to review it, I would recommend it for ease of use. Within minutes you can record yourself and import was simple with a USB chord. I'm going to have lots of fun with this thing!




...for someone with a day job, like me, the biggest advantage of the standalone units is that you can spend all of your valuable time playing your instrument instead of a mouse, keyboard, plug ins, programs, instruction manuals, parameters etc etc etc.

in fact, i spend the vast majority of my time with a simple stereo cassette recorder, despite having a 24-track tascam 2488 at my disposal.

-dh


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

+1 for the BR-600.

Very easy to use and as David mentionned, it's standalone. It even can operate with batteries if you want.

When I bought it, I didn't want to be in front of the computer while playing guitar. The only time the BR is near the computer is for importing new song into the BR or to Export songs to the computer. Otherwise, I can record/practice/play along anywhere I wish. Tho, these days it's quite cold outside :smile:


----------

